# ترنيمة اقبل الايادي - مريم بطرس



## sosana (5 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعة الترنيمة دي بجد جميلة اوي هيا للبابا كيرلس

ده اللينك

http://www.4shared.com/file/51951238/ce4c31e7/__online.html?s=1

ومستنية رايكم
اذكروني في صلاتكم​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اقبل الايادي*

أكيد جميلة

جاري تحميلها 

ميرسي يا سوسنا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اقبل الايادي*

بعد ماسمعتها طلعت بجد روعة

وهاعمل عليها تصميم انشاء الله ينزل قريب​


----------



## dodi lover (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اقبل الايادي*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> أكيد جميلة
> 
> جاري تحميلها
> 
> ميرسي يا سوسنا​







جامدة جداااااااا



ميرسى ليكى يا سوسانا


----------



## sosana (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اقبل الايادي*

ميرسي اوي على ردودكم الجميل


----------



## ana-semon (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اقبل الايادي*

حلوة اوى الترنيمة دي و اول مرة اسمعها شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sosana (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اقبل الايادي*

ميرسي يا توتا على ردك ياقمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## بنت الملك22 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اقبل الايادي*


----------



## sosana (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اقبل الايادي*

*ميرسي يا بنت الملك على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نولاتي الموضوع*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اقبل الايادي*

فى قمه الروووووووووعه 
مرسىىى جدا يا سوسنا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## sosana (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اقبل الايادي*

ميرسي يا كوكو على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
نورت الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 أغسطس 2009)

ترنيمة روعة ميرسى لك كتير


----------



## فاديا بزي (1 مايو 2012)

حلوة جدا


----------

